# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [sécurité] Savez vous trouver les mots de passe?

## afrodje

Salut

Voila un site ou il faut trouver les mots de passe
Jusqu'a 16 tapes !

ATTENTION CE SITE N'EST PAS UN APPRENTISSAGE AU PIRATAGE !!!

http://isatcis.com/

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

4minutes pour les 8 premiers. ca n'a pas le mme niveau que les autres tests du genre  ::(: 

on continue  ::D:

----------


## afrodje

> 4minutes pour les 8 premiers. ca n'a pas le mme niveau que les autres tests du genre 
> 
> on continue


 :8O:  :8O: 
T'en connais d'autre de site du genre?

Perso, je suis bloqu au 7.
J'essayerai encore ce soir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mordrhim

<== gros noob trop honnte

bloqu  1 !!

en mme temps je ne peux pas voir les source sur ce PC donc .....

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

argh, je lutte sur le douze. il dit que je suis prs de la rponse. (je sais pas comment tu fais pour tre bloqu au 7  ::D: 

fiew le 12. relou  ::D:  quand on voit les solutions et les mecs qui hack  l'aide de hash md5... esprit tordu mais malin  ::D: 

13 c'est fait (le java c'est c*c* )

bon ok, je suis bloqu au niveau 16



> -=a german cryptographic question=-
> 
> Qzltmjaqt kqcg je jszseh ltnxiitm, asc ism pqtz isbptm iecc.
> Sktz dtgug ctptm aqz iso, xk je jqbp iqg Hszktm secntmmcg.
> Atobpt Hszkt psg jtz Pqmgtzlzemj jqtctz Ctqgt?


j'ai la flemme de chercher, vous me direz quand vous saurez me la dcrypter  ::D:

----------


## Korko Fain

En 5 minutes j'en suis au 8. La page ayant chang de serveur, je me pose des questions l'image dconne lol il cherche
http://scifi.pages.at/hackits/hackit8/tactic.jpg
au lieu de
http://isatcis.com/tactic.jpg

Pas trop le temps de faire plus mumuse avec l ^^

----------


## Muesko

Il est chaud ce truc  :8O:  je suis bloqu au 3 pour l'instant moi.

----------


## flo_flo

Waouh, je ne suis pas du tout dans l'informatique, je suis arriv au niveau 4 en 15 min  ::aie:: 

Par contre ca dpasse mes comptences aprs pour la 5, faudrait chercher sur Google... (mme si j'ai trouv l'astuce mdr)

----------


## Korko Fain

Parfois il est ncssaire de faire soit mme une page internet pour trouver le mot de passe  ::roll:: 
(J'en dirais pas plus :p)

----------


## Skyounet

Ah je l'ai dj termin en entier celui l.

Tu as un beau diplme  la fin et tout. Mais c'est assez chaud sur la fin.
Je vais recommencer tient.

----------


## Maxoo

Fini.
Mais au dbut c'est purement de la scurit, et aprs je trouve que a devient trop des nigmes, et a n'a aucun intrt.

----------


## afrodje

Il est interressant ce site car je me suis rendu compte que je faisais des erreurs de scurit. Et cela peut permettre de redresser le tir  :8-): 

Alors si je tire mes conclusions de dbutant, un site en java sera plus vulnrable que php (enfin tous langage de script)....  ::?: 


Question vocabulaire :
cot serveur = langage de script (comme php/asp....
cot client= langage de ??? (comme java,....)

----------


## Skyounet

Ben faut pas faire de scu ct client c'est absurde.
Ct client tu peux faire tout ce qui est contrle des gens etc...

----------


## Maxoo

> Il est interressant ce site car je me suis rendu compte que je faisais des erreurs de scurit.


Srieux  ??? :8O:  :8O: 

Mais il doit tre bourr de trou de scurit ton site ? On ne fait jamais d'authentification en javascript ou Java ...  ::roll::

----------


## afrodje

NON PAS EN JAVA
Mais en PHP, j'ai regard un peu le code source de mes pages et j'ai vir du code pour pas donner de piste  un quelconque..

Mais en tant que dbutant, je trouve tous les jours des nouveauts donc voila  ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> NON PAS EN JAVA
> Mais en PHP, j'ai regard un peu le code source de mes pages et j'ai vir du code pour pas donner de piste  un quelconque..
> 
> Mais en tant que dbutant, je trouve tous les jours des nouveauts donc voila


Je comprends pas. Le code PHP est execut alors je vois pas ce que tu aurais pu enlev qui scuriserai.

Exemple ?

----------


## afrodje

dans un formulaire de login


```

```

login.php est apparent, c'est normal
et quand j'allais sur login.php (sans pass par le formulaire), j'avais des erreurs et avec des erreurs, si quelqu'un qui veut pass, il passera.

C'est des erreurs et donc, pour moi, une erreur est une porte ouvert  toutes attaques  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Ah ok. C'est bizarre que y'ait des erreurs en gnral on regarde si on vient d'un GET ou d'un POST et sinon on affiche rien.

----------


## afrodje

C'etait une de mes premieres pages (quand j'ai commenc  connaitre le PHP) et depuis je ne suis pas retourn dessus.

Maintenant je connais isset()  ::yaisse2::

----------


## neo.51

les 10 en 1/2H-3/4H mais bon y a que les 8,9 et 10 qui prennent vraiment du temps.

Pour les autre on dsactive le javascript, on regarde le source des parge et on fait un document.write de la variable test...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

exactement, pas de challenge dans ce site l. le tout premier du genre o je m'tais fait les dents et o j'avais appris le principe de dcompiler du java tait autrement plus dur. il fallait faire du spoofing de cookie, les password etaient stockes dans des fichiers logo.gif et taient lu par le code php mais aucun indice n'tait donn, il fallait juste fouill toutes les petites infos.

Perso, je pense pas que ca donne des indices de scurit, surtout de ce niveau l. par contre, ensuite mme etre de la scurit les premieres erreurs viennent des personnes qui comprennent pas les principes du Web et quand utiliser POST ou GET, ca parait vident pour certains mais j'ai vu des gens utiliser du GET pour le remplissage d'un formulaire pour inscrire en base.

----------


## Llaur76

> En 5 minutes j'en suis au 8. La page ayant chang de serveur, je me pose des questions l'image dconne lol il cherche
> http://scifi.pages.at/hackits/hackit8/tactic.jpg
> au lieu de
> http://isatcis.com/tactic.jpg


J'ai bien russi les 7 premiers, mais pour arriver au 8, il y a problme de serveur .
Est ce vraiment inclus dans le "jeu" ?

----------


## afrodje

> J'ai bien russi les 7 premiers, mais pour arriver au 8, il y a problme de serveur .
> Est ce vraiment inclus dans le "jeu" ?


D'aprs mes souvenirs, je ne pense pas  ::(:

----------


## Llaur76

Donc il n'y a pas de possibilit de continuer tant que cela n'a pas t corrig ?

----------


## afrodje

Et non  :;): 
Attend un peu

----------


## Dia_FR

bloqu au 10  ::?:

----------


## afrodje

> bloqu au 10


Idem. C'est rageant, si pres du but  :;):

----------


## Korko Fain

En fait, le 8 n'est pas buggu, il est tout a fait possible de passer aux niveau suivants (je vien de ressay et c'est normal le changement de serveur)

Lol le 10 trop chiant :p Reussi en 10minutes lol

----------


## afrodje

> En fait, le 8 n'est pas buggu, il est tout a fait possible de passer aux niveau suivants (je vien de ressay et c'est normal le changement de serveur)


Oui le changement de serveur est normal mais le serveur introuvable, c'est pas normal  ::): 



> Lol le 10 trop chiant :p Reussi en 10minutes lol


 ::(:  ::(: 

un indice?

----------


## Korko Fain

Quand c'est crit Wrong File, ne cherche pas plus loin, tu es sur la bonne piste mais comme ils le disent : Ce n'est pas le bon fichier ^^ (au dbut j'ai cru  une scurit qui bloquait l'acces par navigateur web mais pas par le script mais il n'en est rien). Et fait attention, les URL c'est parfois flou ^^.

J'en suis actuellement au 14

----------


## afrodje

> Quand c'est crit Wrong File,


Wrong site....  :8-): 

Mais j'etais bloqu la  ::?:

----------


## Korko Fain

Fait attention  la diffrence entre relatif et absolu a se joue  un rien :p

----------


## afrodje

grrrrrrrrr
J'aurai du me mfier sans le http:// 
Merci pour l'indice.  :;):

----------


## Korko Fain

Je suis rendu au 15 (le dernier). Pour le moment je dois arreter je le finirai probablement ce soir. (me faut juste acces ftp ce que je n'ai pas sous la main :p)

----------


## Janitrix

Arf je suis bloqu au 8, je trouve aucune indication dans les sources  ::aie:: 

Faut deviner ou quoi ?

[edit] J'ai rien dit  ::aie::

----------


## Dia_FR

> Fait attention  la diffrence entre relatif et absolu a se joue  un rien :p





> grrrrrrrrr
> J'aurai du me mfier sans le http:// 
> Merci pour l'indice.


arg, fallait y penser ! merci  :;):

----------


## Eusebe

> bon ok, je suis bloqu au niveau 16
> 
> j'ai la flemme de chercher, vous me direz quand vous saurez me la dcrypter


Il "suffit" d'annoncer la couleur...  :;):

----------


## tesla

Bloqu au niveau 1...aucune ide de comment ca marche ce binz

----------


## afrodje

> Bloqu au niveau 1...aucune ide de comment ca marche ce binz


Commence par regarder le code source de la page avec ton navigateur.... :;):

----------


## Dia_FR

bloqu au 15, l o y a authentification par htaccess

un petit coup d'pouce please ?  ::):

----------


## Eusebe

Tu as regard le TIP ?

----------


## Korko Fain

En gnral, tu trouves la combinaison .htaccess et .htpasswd mais il arrive frquemment que le . soit supprim cela fonctionne aussi...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Il "suffit" d'annoncer la couleur...


je connais la rponse, pas besoin de chercher dans un coin sombre  ::D: 
nanmoins, autant je parle allemand autant le decryptage, par les methodes que je connaisse, ca prendrait trop de temps  le faire alors je reste sur l'ide que je suis bloqu au 16  ::):

----------


## Dia_FR

> Tu as regard le TIP ?





> En gnral, tu trouves la combinaison .htaccess et .htpasswd mais il arrive frquemment que le . soit supprim cela fonctionne aussi...


quel boulet, j'avais bien vu le conseil mais j'avais pas compris a comme a...
pour le . optionnel je savais pas

edit : j'ai bien trouv le fichier mais a marche pas  ::?:

----------


## Eusebe

> edit : j'ai bien trouv le fichier mais a marche pas


Il ne suffit pas de trouver le fichier, il faut aussi le dcrypter...  :;):

----------


## linkchaser

mais comment on fait pour recuperer le code source du 5eme? 
moi il me met "code source denied"

----------


## Korko Fain

Le code source n'est JAMAIS impossible a recuperer par dfinition. La page internet l'envoi  ton navigateur et c'est LUI qui affiche la page. Si la page ne t'envoi pas le code source, tu ne PEUX PAS voir la page. Donc si tu la vois c'est que ton navigateur l'a.
Donc maintenant, tu regarde le code source et tu fais attention aux scrollbars ^^

----------


## Matthieu2000

> mais comment on fait pour recuperer le code source du 5eme? 
> moi il me met "code source denied"


puis aprs?

----------


## Matthieu2000

C'est parfois plus facile que de comprendre les questions poses dans le forum javascript.
OK je  ::fleche::

----------


## keub51

euh jsuis arriv o six et est ce qu'il y a moyen de le passer alors qu'il mest impossible de desactiver javascript ... ( au boulot pas mon pc ... :'( )

Pour rappel un pop up a toujours le focus donc pas de possibilit dafficher le code source de la page et si on ferme le pop up > access denied ...

----------


## keub51

a bah nan y bon : " enregistrer la cible sous " hihi jsuis tro bete ...

----------


## Alain B.

Ah bin non je ne sche plus sur le 16  ::yaisse2:: 
mais c'est plus du hasard (et aussi aux indices donns ici mme) que de la science. 
Moi et l'allemand...
D'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris ou tait l'allemand en dehors de la solution elle mme ?

----------


## rberthou

J'aime bien , 

Je susi bloqu au 12 (apres les 5 codes a saisir ) apres 18 minutes et je manque de temps pour continuer... je continuerai un autre jour...

Passe reste au 13 (le pav num) mais la je reste sur la page 
"wrong ID - but you're on the right way..." et ebaucoup de combinaisons a tester

----------


## SPACHFR

Pas mal ce site, je ne suis pas trs fort dans ce genre d'exercice, mais j'essai.
Pour info je connais pas JavaScript.

Je suis arriv au niveau 3, est l il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas
Je vois bien la relation avec d1 et linkColor, j'ai essay les valeures en texte puis en hexa  l'aide d'un table, mais c'est toujours pas bon....
Je suis quand mme arriv au niveau 4 via l'URL Ascii du code.

Cependant j'aimerai bien comprendre pourquoi mon password au niveau 3 tait toujours refus.
Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner une piste, une explication ?

----------


## Rakken

Arriv en 10 mn au niveau 8 mais l... je sche. grrr

----------


## Aspic

Pas mal comme jeu, je suis au nivau 12 en 20 minutes lol mais c'est dommage que ce soit que du JAVA car j'y connais rien ! Mais en VB.NET, je hack tout  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> Pas mal comme jeu, je suis au nivau 12 en 20 minutes lol mais c'est dommage que ce soit que du JAVA car j'y connais rien ! Mais en VB.NET, je hack tout


C'est du Javascript hein, pas du Java  ::aie::

----------


## Aspic

> C'est du Javascript hein, pas du Java


Lol oui c'est pareil pour moi je n'y comrpends rien  ces langages  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai russi jusqu'au 15, mais je bloque compltement sur le 15: Je n'y connais rien en authentification, htaccess et compagnie.

Et quand j'essaie de lancer IE en restricted, il refuse, et si j'essaie de lancer FF en restricted, j'ai la bote de dialogue d'authentification...

----------


## Aspic

> J'ai russi jusqu'au 15, mais je bloque compltement sur le 15: Je n'y connais rien en authentification, htaccess et compagnie.
> 
> Et quand j'essaie de lancer IE en restricted, il refuse, et si j'essaie de lancer FF en restricted, j'ai la bote de dialogue d'authentification...


Je m'y connais dans le domaine mais moi je suis  la 12 mais je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment de jouer donc en stand bye ^^

Que faut-il faire  ton avis ? et ou bloques tu ?

----------

